
Epistemic Learned Helplessness - xtacy
https://squid314.livejournal.com/350090.html
======
aaronchall
This seems to have been posted here before:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10279864](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10279864)

